# -6

## 85

, , ,      -6 !

      5"    .."  6"     "  ?
     ,            ?

 ,          ,              ?

.

----------


## Olia K.

> , , ,      -6 !
> 
>       5"    .."  6"     "  ?
>      ,            ?
> 
>  ,          ,              ?
> 
> .


  5        ,   6 -       ,      ,

----------


## Olia K.

!
   (   -1, -2, -, -4, - 5, -6, -7, -8, -9).

   -1  -9       ( 24, 24-, 25, 26, 27, 30, 54)
          :
)     - ,       ;
)       ,   -   (), -     ();
)       ,  
 .
  -1 (  1).
              .

  (     ).   :
1.      (  ),                   :
)   2  ;
)     ;
)      ;
)      ;
)     .
2.                    ,   .
3.              2  .
4.   ,         ,          (      ).

  -2 (  2).
            ()         .
         ,         (     ).
   -  ( -4, -5)                .
         .
      -1.

 -3 (  3)
  ()    (  )   -     (),        - (  )   ()   ;           -     - .
       ()       (   ),     ,     .
 3.   - ,         ,      -       ,     -           .
 4. - ,       ,                      -      - 
  -4
     :
)   4 -       (      ,   ,   ).     4  !
)   5-    ,   Z-    .
)   6-     (  ), ..    ,   ,            ( ).       9      -    .
)   9-     ,     6,    Z-   , ..,      Z-.
)   10 -      .        "".  . 10 = . 9 - . 6
)    11  14 -   ,           ,  ,  . ..  . 11             .
 . 12 - ,     , ,  ,     ,    .   .13 -          (     ).   .12  .13   !
.14 = .11 +.13
)    15 -     . -3 ( 54 ).     .
)   7  16   .
)   8, 17   . 
)   18       50/80.    !

   -6
" -   -".   -    -   ,       .             .               (      ,       )      . 
   :
). 
).   -    ().
).   .
).   -   .
).     -          .
).    (      )
).   -        .
).        "Z"-,    .
 :  
). .1 .4-   "Z"-    .             (   ),      (      ,       ).
). . 2  .3 -     .
). . 5 -      ,       6.
). .6 -     ,       9.
). . 7 -   ,       10
). . 8 -       15.    ,  .
). .9  .10 - ...    ,       3.
      ""     .7  .8.
).      .         ,      .
).     ,    ,          .
).    -     .
).   ""      ( ),       .
              . 

 -7
"     -    "         -            " -  -"   . 
       ,       ,   .         -6.

----------


## 85

> 5        ,   6 -       ,      ,


.      ?  - ..

----------


## Olia K.

> .      ?  - ..


  ,

----------


## Mary P.

-6!!!
,    ,                ,                ...       :     ,  ;    -   ;    !!!  !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 13004

,     , ,  ?  !

----------

,

----------


## Lilya

.       ?

----------

.  .                      .        3                        .       -4  -6?

----------


## Andyko

,     ?

----------

.           3?    .  ?   ?

----------

.           .   2    .          .      .    ?  1,2    ?      - - -  -    ?

----------


## Andyko

> -    ?


  ?

----------

.   2         ,    - 1

----------


## Andyko

** ,         
     ?

----------

?      .  ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,          (   ),       .       ,    -   "**  ".          .

----------

.         .               ?

----------

Andyko,      .  .

----------


## Andyko

> .


      ;
   ...
  " "

----------

.  1     2  .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.

----------


## Andyko

?     ?

----------

.      . 1,2?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------

.   .     -6  -4          z-   ,     ...

----------


## Toys_06

> )    11  14 -   ,           , ,  . ..  . 11            .
>  . 12 - ,     , ,  ,     ,    .   .13 -          (     ).   .12  .13   !
> .14 = .11 +.13


      .    ,          ()   .
. .
       1000  (         ).      500     ,  ,    700 .          800    .  Z-   .     1700 .
        ?
.4  z-.  0028
.6 1000 .
.9 1700 
.10 700 
.11 ( ) 1000-500+700-800=400 
. 12-13  
. 14 400 .
               . 11,14?

----------


## Aleks65

> 1000  (         ).      500     ,  ,    700 .          800    .  Z-   .     1700 .
>         ?
> .4  z-.  0028
> .6 1000 .
> .9 1700 
> .10 700 
> .11 ( ) 1000-500+700-800=400 
> . 12-13  
> . 14 400 .
>                . 11,14?


 . 6     ()     .              .
  ()      1000 .,          . 
    ,  , 1000 .         .

----------


## Toys_06

1000 .       .

----------


## Aleks65

.6 1000
.9 1700
.10 700
.11 700
.14 700

   400 .

----------

.          .          ?           .              ?

----------


## gihon

.     6%  ,  .   2 . 
1)       -6  -7 -  ?
2)   -4      16, 17  18?

----------


## Gold fish

?    "  "   ?
    6         ?

----------


## Gold fish

)   6-     (  ), ..   ,   ,            ( ).       9      -    .

    6    Z-,    9 - ?

----------


## 777777

,     .   -6, -7,  ,  -        ,      ,   1 . ..        1  365 (366),       , 1  -32, 2 .- 33  ..          ( 3  4 ),  5   -6    36     -7 +     .      10 ,           10  35 +10 ,  5     10 ,   16   36  -6, - 7.  -       -6,7?

----------

